# my dog has worms!



## bellaD (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi I am new here so please forgive me if i am posting in the wrong section or braking any rules. 
This morning when taking my 1 year old rottweiler cross (bella) out to the toilet i noticed a 2 inch moving worm in her stool (it was white, round and looked slightly like spaghetti), since then she has had a lot of worms hanging from around her bum, she is also leaving them on the floor etc... she seems ok in herself, other than her rear end which seems to be irritating her. As its saturday evening i can not take her to the vets, i really dont want to leave my dog like this until monday... when she was a puppy and i initially got her jabs and tablets i was advised not to buy over the counter worm tablets as they could do the dog harm... is this the case?

If possible could anybody tell me what i can do to make my dog more comfortable, and if there are any SAFE over the counter tablets i can buy my dog and from where, also i am aware that roundworm can be spread to humans, other than basic hygeine (washing hands etc) are there any other precautions i can take to make sure these worms are not passed onto anyone else???? please get back to be asap.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Some super markets sell wormers. Our local Sainsburys sell drontal on their phamacy counter. You can buy them online cheaper but they probably wouldn't arrive with you untill after you could get to the vets.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Pets at Home are open until 8 (I think- be quick!), they sell drontal and panacur. Boots sell drontal too, ours is a midnight pharmacy but don't know if many of them are open that late.


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

Yes i get drontal from pets at home its the same one the vet gives me. You should worm her every three months so they dont come back. Also make sure she is de flead as i am told they can give a dog worms as well. Quick go to pets at home or a super market anything is better than nothing.


----------



## bellaD (Mar 5, 2011)

Thank you guys for the quick replies..... unfortunately pets at home is closed by 6pm on saturdays, but i will be down there first thing in the morning. Is Drontal safe to give dogs? Also... i know this is a silly question... but as the worms are coming out alot, is it ok for me to put knickers on bella whilst she is in the house?


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

bellaD said:


> Thank you guys for the quick replies..... unfortunately pets at home is closed by 6pm on saturdays, but i will be down there first thing in the morning. Is Drontal safe to give dogs? Also... i know this is a silly question... but as the worms are coming out alot, is it ok for me to put knickers on bella whilst she is in the house?


PAH open at 10am tomorrow and definitely sell Drontal Plus. Yes, it's perfectly safe, but you will need her weight to work out how many tablets to give her. Will be fine to put knickers on her tonight, but definitely get down to PAH first thing. Poor girly!


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

is there not a supermarket open? yes drontal is safe the vet gives it to me. Iv not heard of any unsafe wormers, some are just better than others. If the worms are falling out of her bum it sounds like she has a bad infestation. I wouldnt put knickers on her i dont like the idea of the worms against her skin, better in than out. Also i would wash her bedding on a boil wash aswell.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Do you normally worm your dog? Every three months is recommended with a decent wormer like Drontal Plus or Milbemax.


----------



## bellaD (Mar 5, 2011)

bella has been living with a friend for the past 6 months as i could not have her living with me, as far as i was aware she has been kept healthy in terms of fleas and worms, although now i beg to differ.... right now i feel like an extremely irresponsible dog owner and feel sorry for my poor puppy. i will get her to pets at home in the morning and then hopefully i will be able to get her weighed there too


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

bellaD said:


> bella has been living with a friend for the past 6 months as i could not have her living with me, as far as i was aware she has been kept healthy in terms of fleas and worms, although now i beg to differ.... right now i feel like an extremely irresponsible dog owner and feel sorry for my poor puppy. i will get her to pets at home in the morning and then hopefully i will be able to get her weighed there too


Drontal Plus is, I seem to remember, 1 tablet per 10kg bodyweight, so as long as you have a rough idea it will be fine. If you can get her weighed there, that's good, but if not go for the upper tablet dose, as she has a current infestation. For example, if she was 30kg she would need 3 tablets of Drontal Plus.

Don't feel bad - it's uncomfortable for her but won't harm her short-term. I would just make sure she has wormer every 3 months from now on.


----------



## blackdiamond (Feb 5, 2011)

Worm her straight away, well as soon as a pet shop is open.
Then once you have done that i would recommend buying wormers in future off the internet as it works out much cheaper.
I usually get mine from here:
Dog Worming | Cat Worming

I have started mine on Cestem Dog Wormer, i used to use Drontal XL Plus but decided to try different & these tabs work out cheaper & does the same job.

XxX


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Vets wil charge you much more for worming and flea treatment than what you need to spend, As previous posters said you can get drontal at most pharmcies , id look up you loca 24 hr pharmacy. I would treat tonight and if no improvement you may need to go the vet for something stronger, as it sounds like quite an infestation if hanging out her bum i buy frontline and drontal online, filling out millies flea and worming records myself. I dont reigiously worm every 3 months but always have it in the house. I hope you have a hard floored kitchen /utiity room were she can sleep so you can contain any worms. Good luck!


----------



## bellaD (Mar 5, 2011)

I will get her tablets asap, and will definitely start buying the products online as of now. Thank you everybody for your help, you guys have been great, Bella is my first dog and i am still learning... i will definitely be a regular user of this forum. I will let everyone know how its goes, i just want to give my puppy a big hug, but the worms are grossing me out!!!

take care all x


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

henry said:


> Drontal Plus is, I seem to remember, 1 tablet per 10kg bodyweight, so as long as you have a rough idea it will be fine. If you can get her weighed there, that's good, but if not go for the upper tablet dose, as she has a current infestation. For example, if she was 30kg she would need 3 tablets of Drontal Plus.
> 
> Don't feel bad - it's uncomfortable for her but won't harm her short-term. I would just make sure she has wormer every 3 months from now on.


Just to say if she weighs 30kgs get her a Drontal Plus XL tablet they go for 35kg dogs. Mine weigh 27 and 29kgs and get the 35kg Drontal ones my vet says its fine, you can't overdose on worming easy and it means if they are a bit up in weight (especially the 29 one) he will still be covered 

Plus its just one tablet to get in them if they are tricky :thumbup:


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

bellaD said:


> Hi I am new here so please forgive me if i am posting in the wrong section or braking any rules.
> This morning when taking my 1 year old rottweiler cross (bella) out to the toilet i noticed a 2 inch moving worm in her stool (it was white, round and looked slightly like spaghetti), since then she has had a lot of worms hanging from around her bum, she is also leaving them on the floor etc... she seems ok in herself, other than her rear end which seems to be irritating her. As its saturday evening i can not take her to the vets, i really dont want to leave my dog like this until monday... when she was a puppy and i initially got her jabs and tablets i was advised not to buy over the counter worm tablets as they could do the dog harm... is this the case?
> 
> If possible could anybody tell me what i can do to make my dog more comfortable, and if there are any SAFE over the counter tablets i can buy my dog and from where, also i am aware that roundworm can be spread to humans, other than basic hygeine (washing hands etc) are there any other precautions i can take to make sure these worms are not passed onto anyone else???? please get back to be asap.


Pups should be wormed starting at 2 weeks old then every 2/3 weeks until 12 weeks, then monthly up to 6mths then every 3/4 months like adults. Sounds like the are roundworms. Not absolutely positive but I believe co op chemist does Drontal plus, Im pretty sure I read somewhere they were starting to do vet medicines. If you can get hold of drontal plus that is a good one. You might even be able to get in pets at home. She must have hell of a worm load to be that visible. Personally I think I would put her on a worming programme not just a one off worming, to make sure all the life stages are eradicated, and life cyle broken. Any eggs or juvenille worms left will just mature lay more eggs and start it off again. I would do her probably at least 3 times 2 weeks apart as you would when starting a pup off.

Cheapest place though is on Line Vet-Medic - the same medicines as your vet at consistently low prices. is where I get mine. Post is free, but you can pay the little extra for 1st class to get them quicker.


----------



## mummyto3andfurbabies (Jan 26, 2011)

some good advice there for you, i really hope you get to sort your girly out 2moro  xx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Marley boy said:


> Yes i get drontal from pets at home its the same one the vet gives me. You should worm her every three months so they dont come back. Also make sure she is de flead as i am told they can give a dog worms as well. Quick go to pets at home or a super market anything is better than nothing.


Roundworms which it sounds like these are, are passed in the faeces of infected cats and dogs. The eggs have a thick shell and can survive for many years. Dogs or cats lick or sniff up the eggs, which hatch releasing larvae that travel through the body. These develope into adult worms, lay more eggs, which are passed into the faeces and the whole process starts again.
In pregnant bitches any worms that have been lying dormant can be woken, therefore a lot of pups are born with roundworm due to transmission of worms across the placenta. Worm larvae can also be transferred in the mothers milk when the pups feed.

Tapeworms cannot be passed from one cat or dog to another via their faeces, they have to develope in another animal first (A host) The most common animals to catch it from are fleas, mice and rabbits. Tapeworms release segments containing eggs that pass out in the faeces. The host then eats the eggs and the eggs develope in the host. The dog or cat then comes into contact with the flea and ingests one or catches a mouse or rabbit and they too get tapeworm.


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks to this thread I have just gone and wormed marley he was due to be wormed last month lol


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Marley boy said:


> Thanks to this thread I have just gone and wormed marley he was due to be wormed last month lol


I feel sorry for anyone who was having spaghetti at dinner tonight or chinese noodles


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> I feel sorry for anyone who was having spaghetti at dinner tonight or chinese noodles


Thanks for that Sled dog :lol:

Em
xx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> Thanks for that Sled dog :lol:
> 
> Em
> xx


Come to that coming back from the pub with chow mein wont be that good either!! Sorry too much caffeine for this time of night gives me a very odd sense of humour.:scared:


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Come to that coming back from the pub with chow mein wont be that good either!! Sorry too much caffeine for this time of night gives me a very odd sense of humour.:scared:


I'm trying to persuade someone to email me coffee - kettles too far away :lol:

Em
xx


----------

